# bazar



## Velimir

*ele é o elo mais fraco, pode bazar*!

se supone que es un insulto.

obrigado!


----------



## MOC

Significa "puede irse".

"Vou bazar" = "me voy"


----------



## Velimir

ah, ya lo entiendo. La frase significa algo así como, "eres el más débil, puedes irte"


----------



## Tomby

En un lenguaje popular tengo entendido que sigue significa "despachar". Por ejemplo, "lo despachamos y punto", "¡que se vaya a la calle!", "lo echamos a patadas". Mas o menos ese es el significado que no varía con el descrito por MOC.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Há no entanto um pormenor, TT, que me parece que não se ajusta muito bem à sua tradução: o dos sujeitos da acção. Na sua versão é o grupo quem 'despacha' ou 'echa a patadas'. Mas na frase de Velimir quem 'baza' é o elo mais fraco, ou seja o elemento do grupo mais débil, em quem menos se pode confiar. 
Com as reservas que resultam de a frase não ter contexto, eu interpreto-a no sentido de que há um elemento do grupo que os outros receiam que possa ir-se embora, que possa fugir, por ser deles todos o mais fraco, o mais inseguro, o menos convencido ou solidário ou então, que, por idênticos motivos, o grupo o rejeita e por isso deixam que se vá embora (o verbo poder aqui é ambíguo, tanto pode querer dizer que há a possibilidade de ele se ir embora como a de que está autorizado a ir).

'Bazar' é um termo da linguagem juvenil que significa efectivamente 'ir-se embora', 'fugir', 'dar à sola' e por isso acompanho MOC.

Um abraço para todos

Carfer


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!

TT.


----------



## Naticruz

«*O elo mais fraco» *Fue el nombre de un programa de la televisión portuguesa. Constaba de un concurso donde los participantes eran dispuestos en círculo, y en el centro se encontraba la presentadora que hacía varias preguntas. De acuerdo con las reglas, la persona que menos respuestas ciertas diera, en una serie de preguntas, era considerada el eslabón más flaco y era puesta fuera. Ganaba el que se mantuviera hasta final.

Por lo tanto, aquí, ser el eslabón más flaco, correspondía al que menos sabía, digamos que *lo más débil* en sabiduría, como insinúa Velimir.

No me acuerdo si la presentadora al ordenar las sucesivas suspensiones, empleaba la palabra «*bazar*», la que, como verbo, no encuentro registrada en los varios diccionarios portugueses que tengo. En el lenguaje juvenil significa exactamente lo que MOC y Carfer refieren. ¡Juvenil y no sólo! A veces la empleo, de broma, con mis nietos.

Interesante verificar que en Internet el diccionario de portugués Priberam incluye el verbo *bazar *con la siguiente definición:
*v. int., Angola, *
*fugir, escapar*

Mejores saludos

Me imagino lo que va aquí de errores. ¿Podréis corregírmelos, por favor?


----------



## Tomby

Sim, em Espanha este programa chamava-se "El rival más débil" e o formato era idêntico ao que passava a RTP. 
Feliz Dia Internacional do Trabalhador!


----------



## Alandria

Só para acrescentar, no Brasil os jovens usam "vazar". A diferença fica em uma consoante.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Alandria said:


> Só para acrescentar, no Brasil os jovens usam "vazar" . A diferença fica em uma consoante.



Era isso mesmo o que ia dizer.
No michaelis, no português do Brasil:
ba.zar
s. m. 1. Mercado público, coberto, dos países árabes. 2. Loja de comércio de objetos variados.
E a tradução para o espanhol seria:
ba.zar
[baz'ar] sm bazar; centro comercial; emporio; quincallería; mercería.


----------



## Carfer

Sim, mas o bazar/mercado/loja, substantivo, nada tem que ver com o verbo 'bazar'.
Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Carfer said:


> Sim, mas o bazar/mercado/loja, substantivo, nada tem que ver com o verbo 'bazar'.
> Um abraço
> 
> Carfer


É que para mim, que sou brasileiro, não existe este verbo "bazar". Pensei que pudesse existir como gíria o verbo "vazar" (ir embora, partir, "sair fora").

Outro.


----------



## Babutxi

Olá a tod@s,

o termo "bazar", muito usado no argot juvenil português (de Portugal), significa "pirarse" em espanhol e usa-se no mesmo contexto lingüístico. É muito informal.

saludos


----------



## Carfer

Exacto. Também em Portugal é sinónimo de 'pirar-se'. O nível de informalidade é muito semelhante, mas, se quisesse distinguir, diria que 'bazar' é ainda mais informal (ou mais juvenil, uma coisa parece implicar a outra) do que 'pirar-se'.
Cumprimentos

Carfer


----------

